# Bulking?



## Rivere Stelanos (Nov 19, 2017)

I have been on a stricked bodybuilding plan for 3 years now and just was thinking about starting to go on a bulking plan. Maybe for a month to see how it goes. Any pointers on workout routines during a bulk plan?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 19, 2017)

What's a bodybuilding plan exactly?? U know bodybuilders do bulk too right?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 19, 2017)

a month? ughhh what


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2017)

*strict 

Can you give us a better explanation of what you were doing? Also what are your stats


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> a month? ughhh what



20 bucks says he means winstrol only


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a weekly workout scedule. I workout 1 hr every day. I eat 3 meals a day at about 1050 calories daily. My stats are 125 lbs, 5 ft 11 inches tall, 35 inch chest,  I think 32 waist, and 14 arms if that matters. I am 15 if years old if your wondering.


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2017)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> I have a weekly workout scedule. I workout 1 hr every day. I eat 3 meals a day at about 1050 calories daily. My stats are 125 lbs, 5 ft 11 inches tall, 35 inch chest,  I think 32 waist, and 14 arms if that matters. I am 15 if years old if your wondering.



I've got a 14" cock.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Nov 20, 2017)

Number one thats 14 arms on a 15 year old. And two, based on your icon pic you probably have the smallest dong on this forum do to the steroids your on.


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2017)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> Number one thats 14 arms on a 15 year old. And two, based on your icon pic you probably have the smallest dong on this forum do to the steroids your on.



14" cock. 

20" arms

All natural.

*due to the steroids *you're on.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2017)

Do people really think steroids make your cock shrink?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 20, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do people really think steroids make your cock shrink?


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 20, 2017)

So, if I take steroids it will make my dick "look" bigger?  lol   Im there!  haha


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 20, 2017)

You're 5'11" and 125 pounds?  Do you get wet when it rains?  If this isn't BS, and before you make a smart ass reply, when I was 16 I was 5'10" 115 pounds, so i know exactly what that's like.  You need to be eating everything in sight.  Seriously, three times what you say your calories are.  And I doubt your arm is 14".


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Nov 21, 2017)

Sorry, I was just upset that when I asked for legit answers I got everything but that. Can I get a real answer to my question?


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Nov 21, 2017)

I know I need to be eating more. Thats why I started keeping track. And I dont know wat to say, my arms are 14. I lack a big chest, and legs but look good everywhere els. And no I will not present a smart ass answer to you, your not talking about your dick, like others on this thread.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 21, 2017)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> I know I need to be eating more. Thats why I started keeping track. And I dont know wat to say, my arms are 14. I lack a big chest, and legs but look good everywhere els. And no I will not present a smart ass answer to you, your not talking about your dick, like others on this thread.



But penis is life?


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2017)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> I have been on a stricked bodybuilding plan for 3 years now and just was thinking about starting to go on a bulking plan. Maybe for a month to see how it goes. Any pointers on workout routines during a bulk plan?





Rivere Stelanos said:


> Sorry, I was just upset that when I asked for legit answers I got everything but that. Can I get a real answer to my question?





Rivere Stelanos said:


> I know I need to be eating more. Thats why I started keeping track. And I dont know wat to say, my arms are 14. I lack a big chest, and legs but look good everywhere els. And no I will not present a smart ass answer to you, your not talking about your dick, like others on this thread.




You're 5'11 @125lbs after 3 years of BB and you're "thinking" about bulking?

And you wanted a serious answer? GTFO

Maybe you're not a troll. Maybe you're just slow. 

So, here's my legit answer: go on a bulk for the next 2-3 years. Pick up the fork and don't put it down.


----------



## snake (Nov 21, 2017)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> Number one thats 14 arms on a 15 year old. And two, based on your icon pic you probably have the smallest dong on this forum do to the steroids your on.



For the record; I'm the one with the smallest dong on the forum. 

Somethings just not adding up here. I have young men such as yourself with about the same stats. The only difference is they eat more than twice what you're taking in and do not lift. 

You don't have a hang up with food or an image problem do you? It's odd to hear a 15 y.o. that really tracks his food. If you asked my young men how many calories they ate in a day they would just say, "Calories? I don't eat calories, I eat food.  I'm not trying to be nasty here; just to help ya son.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 21, 2017)

Like Snake, Jin, and I said before, you should not be counting calories, you should be eating.  When I got sick of being sick and skinny, I ate a box, yes a whole box, of cereal as an after school snack...every day.  Not only are you trying to get bigger by lifting, dude, you're a growing kid.  That takes an incredible mount of energy.  Quit counting and start eating, and enjoy what you're doing.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 21, 2017)

I was already eating ass at 15


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 22, 2017)

Some good and simple advice put out there for you I’d follow it if I were you. Are you playing football? You should. 
My son is 15 and I make him lift heavy and eat. Hell I gave him my steak last weekend. 

Its an odd time for you (this age)your not a boy anymore nor are you a man yet. Don’t worry about it do the work and eat.


----------

